# Whats best for white.



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Frozen White Focus RS and up to now have used various different waxes on top of carlack 68 nano. I've always thought the paintwork looks slightly creamy using wax and not so Frozen if you know what I mean. So I thought about trying something different and was recommended this kit from polished bliss http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html, does anyone have any experience of this kit or are there better product for white.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

A lot of people say that a sealant is better for white, the Jeff's stuff seems to get rave reviews in particular for white, but to be honest, I'd say it might all be in the prep if you think your white isn't as white as it could be. What is your current process up until the waxing stage?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaino Z2 looks stunning on my Frozen White MK7 Fiesta Zetec-S, I know what you mean about the look wax gives white.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I've tried a few different waxes but find Gtechniq C2 works best for me on my Alpine White 1 Series.
Simon


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

if your using the carlack 68 nano get the carlack LLS to top it with, its as good as anything else you'll get recommended and vertualy identical to jeffs but a lot cheaper


----------



## Andyowl (Mar 12, 2011)

I was going to buy the same kit for my white lexus, untill i was advised to try Zaino z2. I could'nt get a deep shine using wax, but now after 2 coats of z2 and z6 with a final wipe down with z8, the finish is amazing, so wet looking and so easy to clean. Have had loads of comments about the finish!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

My RS wears z2,z2,z2,z6 & z8









I won't knock the Jeffs route, but I like the zaino stuff & has been said already have a look at your prep routine.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

RRobert said:


> My RS wears z2,z2,z2,z6 & z8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used that exact combo on my dads car last year, 3X ZFX'd Z2 with a Z6 in between each topped with z8, love it.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Anything is good on white if you pay attention to prep, but for me its werkstat products.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

+1 on the Werkstat. I've used it on silver mercs and a couple of White vans. The vans literally looked better than new. But, as usual, all in the prep beforehand. 

I've used a wide variety of products on my own car. Currently Werkstat. It does look good, but for me it's a winner on the ease of application / use.


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought it was maybe to do with the prep so about 6 weeks ago I stripped the wax off, then used ironX followed by claying then polished by DA with Menzerna 203s & Sonus white pad then 2 coats of carlack 68 nano followed by 2 coats of CG petes 53 wax. The car almost swirl free and has a good shine it's just the colour so thought it may be down to the wax.


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

Werkstat Acrylic for me
1X Prime
3 Jett
1 Glos


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Look's like a sealant's the way to go seeing as nobody has recommended a wax.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Whats best for white.

A thorough decontamination above all else :thumb:. After that something like the werkstatt kit which starts with a deep cleaning product will always bring the best out of whites and silvers :thumb:


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone at least thats cleared up one thing, I need a sealant now which one, looks like the werkstat is the favourite.


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

RRobert said:


> My RS wears z2,z2,z2,z6 & z8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anthrecite wheels look good.:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fk1000p..


----------



## MA09 (Mar 28, 2011)

Obsessed Merc said:


> +1 on the Werkstat. I've used it on silver mercs and a couple of White vans. The vans literally looked better than new. But, as usual, all in the prep beforehand.
> 
> I've used a wide variety of products on my own car. Currently Werkstat. It does look good, but for me it's a winner on the ease of application / use.


what do you recommend for a white car,bareing in mind, the car is only 4 weeks old ?, been washed about 10 times, foamed and dried only, no washmit or anything else, one of the guys on here suggested Tardis and Ironx, then what ?


----------



## MA09 (Mar 28, 2011)

C Class Merc calcite white


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i use super resin polish and hd wax and the white shows up a treat.


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

For me it's road n track all day long


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

MA09 said:


> C Class Merc calcite white


Hi jacker


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

bryst said:


> Thanks for the input everyone at least thats cleared up one thing, I need a sealant now which one, looks like the werkstat is the favourite.


If you ask me which one you should get out of Zaino and Werkstatt.....hhmmmmmm......Both!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

To throw something else into the mix I've found CG Blacklight over CG EZ Glaze to give a fantastic finish on White. I then topped this with Zymol Concours which gives a great finish. Unfortunately I don't have any pics of the car with this kit on it.

I have also used Werkstat which is also excellent and really brings out the flake on my White paint.

This is a detail I did at the end of last year using the Werkstat products.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191994


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> If you ask me which one you should get out of Zaino and Werkstatt.....hhmmmmmm......Both!


Wish I could try both pity not all manufacturers do sample sizes. I think it's between those 2 or I might try the carlack 68 LLS seeing as I have the carlack nano, then again there's the CG products, decisions decisions


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> To throw something else into the mix I've found CG Blacklight over CG EZ Glaze to give a fantastic finish on White. I then topped this with Zymol Concours which gives a great finish. Unfortunately I don't have any pics of the car with this kit on it.
> 
> I have also used Werkstat which is also excellent and really brings out the flake on my White paint.
> 
> ...


Nice work :thumb:Not many lady detailers. :buffer:Another vote for Werkstat.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

bryst said:


> Wish I could try both pity not all manufacturers do sample sizes. I think it's between those 2 or I might try the carlack 68 LLS seeing as I have the carlack nano, then again there's the CG products, decisions decisions


If you are by Birmingham you can borrow my Z-AIO, Z2 & ZFX if wanted?


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> If you are by Birmingham you can borrow my Z-AIO, Z2 & ZFX if wanted?


Thanks for the offer, thats very good of you but im in West Yokshire.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

jeffs werkstat acrylic Jett or Optiseal for me.


----------



## ya5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive tried a few combinations now ... and think I found what works best on white and for me ...

carlack 68 nsc
cg blacklight
fk1000p ( two - three coats )

All above is after a good prep .. tardis, ironX, clay, etc ...


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

ya5 said:


> Ive tried a few combinations now ... and think I found what works best on white and for me ...
> 
> carlack 68 nsc
> cg blacklight
> ...


Ah what a car, lovely! Yours?


----------



## ya5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Pk777  .. yes it mine ... a pain to keep clean, but luckly dont mind lol ..


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2773037&postcount=25

like the look of that first one ive seen and youve done it proud nice write up and pictures now i need to get everything in my head on how to keep mines as nice as that ,what shampoo :lol: what everything:lol:dont even know whats best for interiors since i joined here :lol:i just thot a wipe over with a damp cloth was fine how wrong could i have been


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

ya5 said:


> Thanks Pk777  .. yes it mine ... a pain to keep clean, but luckly dont mind lol ..


It's a real nice motor!!! Health to keep clean lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Recently I tried Werkstat Acrylic jett + Victoria Chaos hybrid wax :thumb:
this combo gives very glassy wet shine .


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

father ted said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2773037&postcount=25
> 
> like the look of that first one ive seen and youve done it proud nice write up and pictures now i need to get everything in my head on how to keep mines as nice as that ,what shampoo :lol: what everything:lol:dont even know whats best for interiors since i joined here :lol:i just thot a wipe over with a damp cloth was fine how wrong could i have been


Thanks, I like it:thumb: You'll find loads of information on here which will leave you even more confused.:doublesho


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Like has been said above, a lot of it's down to good prep and then it's a case of how much time you are prepared to put in on washing / cleaning.

I've tried a few products ... Collinte 476, Jeff's Acrylic Jett (Werkstat) and now Gtechiq C2. All performed well but the C2 wins it for me just, due to it's ease of application, durability and non-yellowing properties (much appreciated on Renault paintwork :lol: )

My wifey's 18 month old Megane below - all C2'd  :-


----------



## ya5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Also found the CG Blacklight followed by fk1000p gives the finish that little bit more depth..
Also wash with FK1016 shampoo and occasionally use FK425 QD..
Think all that works perfectly together ...


----------



## kmeleon (Jun 28, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Recently I tried Werkstat Acrylic jett + Victoria Chaos hybrid wax :thumb:
> this combo gives very glassy wet shine .


What do you think is best for a Toyota New Verso Pure White?
Werkstat Acrylic combo kit
Dodo supernatural original and red mist tropical
Dodo supernatural hybrid
Menzerna Powerlock
CG Blacklight + V7
Zaino Z2 + Z5
PB Diamond White

Do you recommend BlackWow for the trims of white cars? Or you think there are better products such as Gtechniq C4, PB trim restorer, CG New look trim gel or AG bumper care?


----------



## kmeleon (Jun 28, 2008)

Prep is key for white cars, so I'll wash, apply tardis, ironx and clay. For new cars, is it worth polishing and glazing? Or should I apply directly the LSP?
Now I cannot make up my mind about the combo to try first:
CK Vanilla moose + CK Yellow + Dodo SN + Dodo redmist tropical
Dodo LPL + Dodo SN + red mist
Werkstat acrylic AJT + Gloss
Zaino AIO + Z2 + Z8
CG BL + V7 with or without Dodo SN or Colli 846 or Megs 16
Menz Powerlock or Wolf's body wrap
Dodo SN Hybrid or Vic chaos
Gtechnic C2

The Toyota Verso is plain white, non metallic.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

kmeleon said:


> Prep is key for white cars, so I'll wash, apply tardis, ironx and clay. For new cars, is it worth polishing and glazing? Or should I apply directly the LSP?
> Now I cannot make up my mind about the combo to try first:
> CK Vanilla moose + CK Yellow + Dodo SN + Dodo redmist tropical
> Dodo LPL + Dodo SN + red mist
> ...


depends what you're after. with that list i'd go for:

wash, ironX, tardis, clay, wash again (to remove any clay lube residue etc), dry and then apply dodo juice lime prime lite and then the C2 due to the fact it doesn't yellow. i'm not sure that C2 will sit over LPL too well though, it bonds best to paint but it should be OK, it just probably wouldn't last as long, it'd be best if you polished it with a more abrasive polish without fillers IMO, but LPL leaves an awesome finish.

if you fancy trying something a little more like wax, then for me it'd be the same except i'd put on supernatural hybrid or the supernatural wax, don't top up with red mist after initial application either, enjoy that supernatural goodness.

actually, if you use LPL, i'd go for the supernatural over the C2 i reckon, but i'd still rather C2


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Recently I tried Werkstat Acrylic jett + Victoria Chaos hybrid wax :thumb:
> this combo gives very glassy wet shine .


Any input on how long the werkstat sealant last on it's own? will be used in similar weather conditions very warm climate with loads of dust flying around. 
Confused as to whether to go with a sealant and a wax on top or go for the cquartz way. 
Thanks


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Naviwax Light/Ultimate, just amazing.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

No need for a sample size with Werkstat - it's awesome on white!

We also have a 30 day, money-back type guarantee so you can buy with complete confidence.


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

What I am wondering is whether over any of those sealant: werkstat, cquartz and klass, a wax such as 476 or Victoria chaos can be applied. 
As I understand prep is an absolute must. Is claying still needed if ironX and tarX is used for that matter. 
Cheers


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

peugeot106 said:


> What I am wondering is whether over any of those sealant: werkstat, cquartz and klass, a wax such as 476 or Victoria chaos can be applied.
> As I understand prep is an absolute must. Is claying still needed if ironX and tarX is used for that matter.
> Cheers


You _can_ use a wax over many sealants but on white, in my view, it'll lead to a less sharp finish, making the finish seem 'warmer' and less well defined.

I'd decontaminate with Tardis then Decon Gel, then decide if claying's still needed. In many cases, it won't be but you'll need to judge that as you go.

Werkstat Acrylic, used as a complete kit on white is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

peugeot106 said:


> What I am wondering is whether over any of those sealant: werkstat, cquartz and klass, a wax such as 476 or Victoria chaos can be applied.
> As I understand prep is an absolute must. Is claying still needed if ironX and tarX is used for that matter.
> Cheers


I would personally still be claying the car after IronX and TarX as there is still some forms of contamination that these will not remove (organic plant matter for example that can bond to the paint)... it is not a stage I would personally skip, these other products will remove what clay cannot (eg iron) and clay will remove what these cannot. Claying time may be cut down, but I wouldn't leave it out if it was me personally :thumb:


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> I would personally still be claying the car after IronX and TarX as there is still some forms of contamination that these will not remove (organic plant matter for example that can bond to the paint)... it is not a stage I would personally skip, these other products will remove what clay cannot (eg iron) and clay will remove what these cannot. Claying time may be cut down, but I wouldn't leave it out if it was me personally :thumb:


Thanks for your input mate


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

As other people alluded to earlier, the Werkstat acrylic kit is tremendous. I am on my second lot ordered from Polished Bliss.

This weather is highly balls but once back from London this weekend, ill be cleaning if the sun comes out !


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Will surely get an order with PB soon.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

kmeleon said:


> What do you think is best for a Toyota New Verso Pure White?
> Werkstat Acrylic combo kit
> Dodo supernatural original and red mist tropical
> Dodo supernatural hybrid
> ...


For solid white I prefer to go with Menzerna Power lock or/and Supernatural and Red Mist . Red Mist very important because it gives white car very glassy look :thumb: I like to use it always on light colours . For trims I still search for good product , recently I tried Prima Nero , very easy to use and gives natural shine .


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Am all confused now, werkstat acrylic or cquartz. Decision decision


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You could go for the nano following but personally I would rather go with Zaino Z2, Z8, stand back and admire.



















Or Dodo Juice supernatural hybrid.



















Worlds your lobster with lsp choices. Werkstatt is a doddle to use but lacks a bit of life so carnauba waxes or Zainos system tick the boxes for some warmth or or added show dazzle.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Worlds your lobster with lsp choices. Werkstatt is a doddle to use but lacks a bit of life so carnauba waxes or Zainos system tick the boxes for some warmth or or added show dazzle.


:lol: at lobster... and yes, I agree with that - despite being very easy to use, Zaino for me pips Werkstatt: certainly for durability and arguably on looks


----------



## tartin (Oct 23, 2010)

*Whats best for white*

Used the Werkstat trio,on my frozen white focus s http://www.worldphotographyforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=59342&ppuser=1624 but found Autoglym ultra deep shine blow it away on time and finish.going to add HD wax over the top this weekend.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Another for Werkstat or Wolfs BW :thumb:


----------



## GHST (May 8, 2011)

Used the werkstatt acrylic jet on my orange focus ST last week followed by a layer of vics concours wax and it looks so wet and shiney,the jett was easy to use and gives a very glassy wet look,great stuff.


----------



## Iroc (Sep 29, 2008)

tartin said:


> Used the Werkstat trio,on my frozen white focus s http://www.worldphotographyforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=59342&ppuser=1624 but found Autoglym ultra deep shine blow it away on time and finish.going to add HD wax over the top this weekend.


I have not used Autoglym ultra deep but this is what cleanyourcar.co.uk says about it:
_"Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine is a superb product for dark coloured cars"_


----------

